
IBM: The 'next big thing' no longer exists (2006) - tshtf
http://www.cnet.com/news/ibm-the-next-big-thing-no-longer-exists/
======
chmaynard
This post has a provocative headline, but I don't see anything of substance
here. For example: "The fact is that innovation was a little different in the
20th century. It's not easy (now) to come up with greater and different
things," IBM exec Nicholas Donofrio said.

Apple introduced the iPhone in 2007, one year later.

